
Capturing your start-to-be with a wiki - bhb
http://blog.pretheory.com/arch/000428.php
======
dougw
Does anyone know of a good FOSS product that emulates the functionality of
Lotus Teamroom? I am anal about my organization and much prefer a directory
structure for it's ease of organization. I currently use a hacked verstion of
Relay (http://www.ecosmear.com/relay) with a custom written XML parsing
function to add context to directory and files for my Wiki-/teamroom- like
functionality. However, is there a good alternative to this that a reader
knows of?

------
mattculbreth
I saw a big momentum improvement in my startup as soon as I got a development
server setup with Trac. The wiki on there has definitely given us a place to
toss ideas around and to have them recorded. The problem with email is that
things get too spread out across different threads. The wiki lets you
structure it more permanently.

------
dawie
OR just start a blog....

~~~
wastedbrains
The problem with a blog is the organization. Many times it is date and
category based, and you can better sort a wiki. Also I have found the speed in
editing and posting to the wiki to be faster and simpler.

Another issue unless your running your own blog is most blog services run
public, and you probably just want to have the discussion with your co
founders and advisers. Most blogs also don't provide revision support which we
found to be very useful when multiple people are editing and working on a
file, a good safety net.

Blogs are great for publishing and archiving those items, but not necessarily
the best for continuous brainstorming.

